# Lightroom CC -> Lightroom Classic w/o cloud



## NicholasG (Jun 8, 2018)

Another question I think I know the answer to, but I'd though I'd ask because the guru's here never cease to impress.

I'd like to do the following: -

1) Shoot on DSLR

2) Load Raw files into Lightroom CC on an iPad via memory card reader

3) Cull, add star ratings, maybe a little editing

4) _Transfer Raw files (and edits etc.) from iPad to Lightroom Classic on an iMac without using the Adobe cloud_

Is this possible?

Thanks,
Nicholas


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 8, 2018)

No. Well, technically you can rummage around to grab the files through iTunes, but not the edits, and it's not worth the stress.


----------



## NicholasG (Jun 8, 2018)

That's a shame. Most of my photographs are taken in remote spots with no Wifi. So its nice in the evening to review the day's work on a bigger screen and flag the 4/5 stars and the Rejected pictures.

Loading then in LightroomCC on the iPad while on a trip would be okay. The problem is I only have 20Gb Adobe cloud storage and it seems sub-optimal when I get home to have all photos go up to the cloud and then down to Lightroom Classics, when the iPad and iMac and on the same desk.


----------



## Colin Grant (Jun 10, 2018)

This is one of my great gripes about the Adobe stuff now. You have to use their cloud offering and I don't want to as I have alternatives. Hell, I quite like the simplicity of the interface on LRCC but there I have to use the cloud (or I have found no alternative way) and that means I would have to buy Adobe space. I guess the question is can I work outside of Adobe's cloud offering and does LR CC have to be connected to the cloud?


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 10, 2018)

There's little point using LRCC if you don't use Adobe's cloud. It is cloud-dependent by design.


----------



## Colin Grant (Jun 10, 2018)

I appreciate that. What irks me is that it is Adobe cloud dependent.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 10, 2018)

I think they simply have to offer an end-to-end solution for a dumbed-down product like LRCC. In any case at least two of the alternative cloud providers (Apple and Google) are competing for the photos-in-the-cloud  market.


----------



## Colin Grant (Jul 1, 2018)

But I invested in Adobe for their apps not their cloud offering, which they dumped on me later. I have no problem with them competing
with Google et al, I just want the option whether to use that service our not.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 3, 2018)

Colin Grant said:


> But I invested in Adobe for their apps not their cloud offering, which they dumped on me later. I have no problem with them competing with Google et al, I just want the option whether to use that service our not.


Well that's fine, Lightroom Classic remains available and under development for those who don't want to use their simple cloud solution.


----------



## Colin Grant (Jul 3, 2018)

Yes that is true but I am still paying for the cloud solution under the subscription. Don't get me wrong I have no issues re the subscription model and Adobe is great software that is now getting even better. It is the way it is packaged that is a bit annoying


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jul 3, 2018)

Colin Grant said:


> Yes that is true but I am still paying for the cloud solution under the subscription.


Since they didn't change price when they included LR CC it's more like you are getting a trial copy free (since it comes with inadequate storage for most use).


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 3, 2018)

I agree. Initially the photography plan was Lightroom Classic (then called CC2015) and Photoshop. Now you have Lightroom CC and 20 GB of cloud storage thrown in for the same price, so you are not paying for cloud storage.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 3, 2018)

Colin Grant said:


> But I invested in Adobe for their apps not their cloud offering, which they dumped on me later. I have no problem with them competing with Google et al, I just want the option whether to use that service our not.



If you want to use LRCC, it stores files in Adobe's cloud. There's no getting away from that.

Alternatively, you can use LR Classic, storing your originals on Google Drive, Dropbox, iCloud or whatever, and cataloguing them in LR Classic. If you want mobile access to them, then you can sync to the cloud - but it doesn't sync your originals to Adobe's cloud, only "smart previews" which are compressed versions of the originals. You can then edit images on your iPhone/iPad/Android, export them from there, and edits sync back to your main catalogue. Phone pictures also sync back to LR Classic.

But I think we are slightly unsure what you want to do, and what part of Adobe's offering you object to.

John


----------



## Colin Grant (Jul 11, 2018)

I wanted to use LRCC with my own cloud platform, not Adobe's. A simple request really but one that is obviously impossible to achieve.


----------

